# which mid-layer?



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

hey, im going to get a new mid-layer for next season. i was wondering which of these two do you think will work better:

The North Face Pamir WindStopper Jacket
The North Face Pamir WindStopper Jacket - Men's from Backcountry.com









The North Face Denali Wind Pro Fleece Jacket
The North Face Denali Wind Pro Fleece Jacket - Men's from Backcountry.com









this sale is helping me save some money, so that is not a concern here. if you know of another TNF jacket i could use under my shell, lemme know.
i usually ride with a underarmour shirt under a t-shirt, then a fleece mid-layer, then my shell.


----------

